

JQuery 1.6.2 released Or so says the front page... - tcarnell
http://jquery.com/

======
tcarnell
...I'm using Femtoo to track when new JQuery releases are published - the
front page of the website says 1.6.2, but the current release is still listed
as 1.6.1 - I'm a bit too quick for them!

